# Spartan tool jetter 758??



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

Im looking at buying one of these jetters, anyone have any thoughts or reveiws? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to use a similar machine. Think it was a 738(?). Was a good unit, think it did like 12gpm at 3000 psi. You buying use or new?


----------



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

New


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It's a pretty nice machine. I was talking to Spartan about changing my pump and motor in my 777 with the 758 pump and motor. I figured since I have the trailer, tank and hose (1/2" vs 3/8) it would be cheaper to go this route.

Did you look at the Mongoose jetters? They are well built as well, and pricing is about the same.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

The HP needed formula psi X gpm divided by 1100 says it needs 32.7, spartan is using a 27. I know this isn't an exact formula. But seems to be close. Up until now I've only seen a motor short a couple hp, but 5.7 is the most I've seen. Can any one explain this? Thanks


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The rules of HP do not apply to Spartan they have magic fairies that touch there pumps before they leave the factory.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cuda said:


> The rules of HP do not apply to Spartan they have magic fairies that touch there pumps before they leave the factory.



They have fairies at Spartans factories? I thought they where only in California.........


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I always thought that formula was for direct linked motors to the pumps. In Spartan, and many other trailer jetters they use a belt drive, with one large pulley and one smaller pulley. Which would spin the pump faster at a lesser load, = less needed HP. 

Well that's what I always thought.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I always thought that formula was for direct linked motors to the pumps. In Spartan, and many other trailer jetters they use a belt drive, with one large pulley and one smaller pulley. Which would spin the pump faster at a lesser load, = less needed HP.
> 
> Well that's what I always thought.


I've been talking with many pump manufacturers and i asked one of them if I use a belt and certain size pulleys could I get more bang for my buck out of an engine for a pump. Their answer no.
I also noticed some of these jetter makers are using pumps beyond their intended use. IOW,,their getting their jetters to put out what they advertise but only by spinning the pumps faster then they were made to do.

I can only guess but so far it seems the pump manufacturers are playing it safe by telling us we need x amount of HP,,,, and or pumps made to spin faster for gpm by jetter makers.


----------

